# What really causes shanks?



## delc (Feb 27, 2016)

I have always been a bit prone to hitting shanks, and I messed up an otherwise good round yesterday by shanking a 6 iron approach shot to the 18th green into a lake!

I can go months without hitting one shank, but then have a bout of the things, which then often go away of their own accord without me really changing anything. I once went onto the range for a warm up, shanked every one of a whole basket of balls, went onto the course with no expectations whatsoever, but then played beautifully and won the comp! There seems to be no logic to them!

Are they caused by a poor takeaway, taking your eye off the ball or what?  I seem more prone to hitting them on 'pressure' shots, if that helps.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 27, 2016)

How about making the clubhead bigger ?


Del, you are a Handicap Golfer and you are a bit older than me,You will make the odd poor shot
Don't over analyse it, accept it and move on

If there was a magic answer, we would all be on tour


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2016)

Poor technique


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 27, 2016)

coming at the ball from too much on the inside


----------



## Crow (Feb 27, 2016)

I've suffered (from poor technique ) for several years.

For me it was exacerbated by trying to cure it myself and standing further away from the ball, this has developed into a swing with my weight too much on my toes and I will lean in towards the ball, hitting the inevitable.

I'm gradually getting over it, standing at the correct distance and trying to maintain my posture, but it's been hard work.

There are many reasons for hitting the shank so I'd never advise anyone and leave it to the Pros, who themselves will need to see the swing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2016)

Crow said:



			I've suffered (from poor technique ) for several years.

For me it was exacerbated by trying to cure it myself and standing further away from the ball, this has developed into a swing with my weight too much on my toes and I will lean in towards the ball, hitting the inevitable.

I'm gradually getting over it, standing at the correct distance and trying to maintain my posture, but it's been hard work.

There are many reasons for hitting the shank so I'd never advise anyone and leave it to the Pros, who themselves will need to see the swing.
		
Click to expand...

Correct answer. See a pro. Could be a number of things and impossible to analyse without seeing a swing


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 27, 2016)

Being back on your heels at address. As you swing, the momentum causes you to lean forward more = socket rocket


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 27, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			coming at the ball from too much on the inside
		
Click to expand...

Incorrect. Coming too much from the inside does not cause a shank. You'd have to have the club face at such an awful angle for the hosel to come into the ball first. Shanks will more likely come from a slightly over the top movement, causing the hosel to crash into the ball

Trust me, I have had the full diagnosis after suffering with them for about 6/7 months a couple of years ago. I still haven't managed to get my ball striking back to where it was before 'they' set in for a long period of time


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 27, 2016)

It should be obvious that there are a multitude of ways a person can cause a shank. There is no single cause, a shank is a common output of many different inputs.

Stop hitting the ball with the hosel. There you go, I've fixed the shanks.


----------



## rickg (Feb 27, 2016)

It's ok, Del will ignore any advice handed out, even though he is asking for some, and we'll shortly get the "I went to the range and realised I was doing X, Y, Z, and have now found the cure"


----------



## One Planer (Feb 27, 2016)

delc said:



			I have always been a bit prone to hitting shanks, and I messed up an otherwise good round yesterday by shanking a 6 iron approach shot to the 18th green into a lake!

I can go months without hitting one shank, but then have a bout of the things, which then often go away of their own accord without me really changing anything. I once went onto the range for a warm up, shanked every one of a whole basket of balls, went onto the course with no expectations whatsoever, but then played beautifully and won the comp! There seems to be no logic to them!

Are they caused by a poor takeaway, taking your eye off the ball or what?  I seem more prone to hitting them on 'pressure' shots, if that helps.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried the claw grip?


----------



## delc (Feb 28, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Have you tried the claw grip?
		
Click to expand...

Yes for putting, but for a different problem. If it helps the diagnosis, my other bad shot when I have a fit of the shanks is a snap hook. Normally, when I am not shanking, I hit the ball pretty straight or with a slight draw.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 28, 2016)

rickg said:



			It's ok, Del will ignore any advice handed out, even though he is asking for some, and we'll shortly get the "I went to the range and realised I was doing X, Y, Z, and have now found the cure"
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
Virtually spot on! Though he is not actually asking for advice in this OP, merely asking for the cause! A truism all the same!  

Jimaroid DOES have it spot on! The shanks are caused by hitting the ball with the hosel/hozel (for any of a  number of reasons). Stop doing that and you won't shank!

Del's point about it happening more on 'pressure' shots could indicate a lack of faith in his ability to hit the planned shot, something associated with yippers (apologies for raising that) and duffers (think 4-iron over water) worldwide!


----------



## delc (Feb 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Correct answer. See a pro. Could be a number of things and impossible to analyse without seeing a swing
		
Click to expand...

Generally if I book a lesson with a pro, the problem will have resolved itself before I get there, and I won't hit any shanks, so he has nothing to work on! (For older people, this is a bit like the TV repair man syndrome).  I am told that my swing path is a bit in-to-out, which is why my natural shot is a slight draw, and I am working to correct this (towel under the armpits drill to improve connection, etc).


----------



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2016)

delc said:



			Yes for putting, but for a different problem. If it helps the diagnosis, my other bad shot when I have a fit of the shanks is a snap hook. Normally, when I am not shanking, I hit the ball pretty straight or with a slight draw.
		
Click to expand...

My initial comment was very tongue in cheek Del 

For my tuppence it sounds like your not rotating properly thrift the hitting zone skewing how hands to move away from the body. 

It would certainty cause a shank and the stopping off the rotation (allowing your hands to overtake) could explain  the hook. 

Again I'm no expert,  but that would be my guess.


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2016)

I am trying standing a tad further away from the ball at address with my hands held a bit higher, but still staying in balance. Seems to work, but I ended up with a slightly sprained left wrist after my round yesterday!


----------



## One Planer (Mar 1, 2016)

delc said:



			I am trying standing a tad further away from the ball at address with my hands held a bit higher, but still staying in balance. Seems to work, but I ended up with a slightly sprained left wrist after my round yesterday!  

Click to expand...

Interesting as I've often heard that standing further away encourages an Arthur J.

If you're unsure of if you're standing too close or too far from the ball, have a mooch at this:

[video=youtube;QY9RucIdNJI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY9RucIdNJI&amp;index=3&amp;list=FLjLmlOfygR2_BlFi  eBqGDeQ[/video]


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Interesting as I've often heard that standing further away encourages an Arthur J.

If you're unsure of if you're standing too close or too far from the ball, have a mooch at this:

[video=youtube;QY9RucIdNJI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY9RucIdNJI&index=3&list=FLjLmlOfygR2_BlFi  eBqGDeQ[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Yes, standing too far away from the ball at address can cause a shank, because your swing gets too flat and your weight may be too much on your toes, so you can't resist falling forwards on your follow through,


----------



## turkish (Mar 1, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Incorrect. Coming too much from the inside does not cause a shank. You'd have to have the club face at such an awful angle for the hosel to come into the ball first. Shanks will more likely come from a slightly over the top movement, causing the hosel to crash into the ball

Trust me, I have had the full diagnosis after suffering with them for about 6/7 months a couple of years ago. I still haven't managed to get my ball striking back to where it was before 'they' set in for a long period of time
		
Click to expand...

My unfortunate J Arthurs always come from the inside(I have videod when having a bout of them) but yes can happen either way


----------



## DRW (Mar 1, 2016)

Loads of things can give a shank, once had a playing partner who at one time must have shanked about 6 balls a round, big out to in swing was his problem.

The only time I have had problems, is at the start of this winter. I never have cocked my wrists before, but the quest for speed was too big a call for a middle aged dad being almost outhit by his 14 year old son

Therefore when winter set in, I was trying to get wrist cock in my swing and hold onto it, until very late before releasing the club, as well as trying to speed up my swing speed, which I have by about 10mph over 3 months.

However my timing really bad/pantss to start with, and basically I did not rotate the club though impact in time, this meant the club was massively open(!!!) and only had the hosel showing at the ball and I could only hit the ball with the hosel, as I had not rotated my arms/released the club or whatever it is called.

I am getting better now, and thankfully lost the shanking, but still not got used to the releasing the club at the right time with the new swing speed (almost always late, which leads to massive 50 yard right right right slices, byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)

Pop a swing video up, sure one of the clever people can help you.

Just don't hit it with the hosel, focus on hitting the ball with the toe of the club is my tip.


----------

